# Basking Temps Question



## mmayhew (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi all. I'd like to know your opinions specifically regarding surface temperature using an infrared temp gun on both the basking side and cool side, daytime and nighttime.

I've read every care sheet and forum post I can find but the information I'm getting from my breeder seems to be conflicting. My breeder said the basking temp needs to be 130 and any lower is not acceptable. I'm reading 95-110 almost everywhere else and I'm honestly worried about burning my little guy.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Who's the breeder? 130f is too hot to sustain directly.


----------



## mmayhew (Aug 8, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Who's the breeder? 130f is too hot to sustain directly.


I'd rather not say. He's a very active member on the forum and I don't want this to turn into a debate. I'd just like opinions on surface temps using an infrared temp gun.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 8, 2016)

mmayhew said:


> I'd rather not say. He's a very active member on the forum and I don't want this to turn into a debate. I'd just like opinions on surface temps using an infrared temp gun.


That's OK. Please understand that my interest in the breeder is to know who is breeding successfully.


----------



## mmayhew (Aug 8, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> That's OK. Please understand that my interest in the breeder is to know who is breeding successfully.


I'll message you. He's a fantastic breeder that I would highly recommend. I just didn't want this post to come off like I wasn't trusting his advice. He ensured I had the right knowledge and habitat before he agreed to sell to me. He asked all the questions I look for in an animal breeder. He interviewed me more than I interviewed him. I just can't seem to find any supporting information regarding a basking temp of 130 so wanted to double check.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Sounds conscientious. Could be where the 130 F is hitting. 

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Aug 9, 2016)

I know others day 130 is a good basking temp, and I believe it is. But Im not sure that temperature is NECESSARY. In most cases it would be hard to hit that surface temp without having the ambient temp be nearly as high


----------

